# As/nza 3000



## easy2000srl (Sep 26, 2018)

Good morning, I would like to know if someone could help me to understand the main differences between the CEI-EN61439-1 standard and the AS / NZA 3000 standard. 
Thank you !


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Ask your engineers, since, they'll be able to explain it in Italian. This is mostly an American electrician site. There are UK electrician sites that would be able to help you.


----------



## easy2000srl (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks for your help ! Do you know a site to which to address us?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

I posted this awhile back...


*UK & Australian Electrician Site*
Welcome to the forum. Please realize this is mostly a US site (NEC--National Electrical Code)not British (BS--British Standard). There are UK & Australian electrician sites that may be more helpful to you.
https://talk.electricianforum.co.uk/
https://www.electriciansforums.co.uk/
http://www.phased.com.au/index.php


----------



## easy2000srl (Sep 26, 2018)

thanks again for the help.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------



## easy2000srl (Sep 26, 2018)

You are welcome !


----------

